

IPad TV - fireandfury
http://lonelysandwich.com/post/662129889/ipad-tv

======
pope52
Although the article is purely speculative, it is interesting to note that the
iPad's "Videos.app" could easily be replaced by the Apple TV's touchscreen-
friendly interface.

Also: _"So, one more sidetrack: If video is moved off of iTunes, the App Store
is a marketplace for apps, and our books are bought in iBooks, could this mean
that iTunes could return, gracefully, to serve its original purpose? Could
iTunes just be for music? I just blew my mind."_

Unfortunately, this seems extremely unlikely.

------
stcredzero
_And then it hits. The iPad is for the nightstand. And for the sofa, and for
the places between where you stand in line and where you sit at your desk.
That’s why every iPad poster and billboard features it on a lap or a knee.
They’ve stopped short of showing it on a chest in bed, but that’s where mine
gets its most use._

Another use for a compact tablet/slate: shower radio. No, you don't put it in
the shower, but it does quite well on the windowsill right outside to the
shower, at the other end of the tub from the shower-head. There's no danger of
it getting wet, yet I can use the NPR app to continue listening to the radio.

I've been doing this with the old Windows XP slate. The iPad is lighter and
more convenient for this purpose.

~~~
WarDekar
I agree. I'll get up in the morning, sit on the john and either add things to
my NPR playlist (the NPR app is great- required download IMO) or read some
news (or Hacker News), then listen to my playlist while I shower.

I haven't gotten in the habit of using it over my laptop for a lot of things,
yet, but I think it will come. Just being able to lie in bed and watch
something on NetFlix streaming, switch viewing positions, etc. is really
convenient.

~~~
pope52
Throw in some some velcro and you're set.

<http://vimeo.com/11886557>

------
ZeroGravitas
A lot of these iPad reviews sound like they missed the netbook revolution
because Apple never made one.

A small, light computer that you can sit on your chest to watch video in bed?
Genius! Now if only it had some kind of weighted section with a hinge that
would let you prop it up at an appropriate angle, maybe we could add a
keyboard there too.

------
whatwhatwhat
This author completely lost me here...

>I came close once to getting the QuickTime logo tattooed on my calf.

